# The Hunger Games trilogy



## user79 (Sep 6, 2010)

Has anyone read these books by Suzanne Collins? I finished The Hunger Games yesterday and just started up on book 2, Catching Fire. I love this book! Please no spoilers tho!

What do you think of the trilogy? Is it being made into a film?

Amazon.com: The Hunger Games (9780439023481): Suzanne Collins: Books


----------



## sinergy (Sep 6, 2010)

Ive not read this series yet, but its gotten a lot of attention lately with the release of the last book in the trilogy. I keep meaning to pick up the first book but am not sure I would be into it or not. 

I think it is going to be made into a movie. 'The Hunger Games' in Hollywood -- who will play Katniss? | Hero Complex | Los Angeles Times


----------



## m_3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I've read the first 2 books and I am currently finishing the third on audiobook. I love the series, it's somewhat dark, but that's why I love it. I didn't think I would like it but, I read the first book in one sitting. It's not your usual young adult novel. It is being made into a movie. There alot of cast wishlist on YouTube and various blogs.


----------



## user79 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm really anxious how the movie will turn out. I hope it won't be too teen oriented like Twilight, I hope the movie will still be appealing for adults. Because the books aren't very "teen" aside from the main characters. Hopefully they get some good main characters as actors.


----------



## pennybeau (Sep 14, 2010)

This sounds really interesting, I'll have to check it out sometime! 
Thanks for posting about it!


----------



## cyanidewine (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm just about to start the Hunger Games, my fiance's been reading them and he recommended them. He's told me briefly about it without giving any spoilers, and I'm really excited to see it as a movie, so long as they don't make it too teen oriented, like MissChevious said.


----------



## sinergy (Oct 21, 2010)

ok, finally picked up the hunger games the other day and i was hooked after the first chapter. i loved how different this series is compared to what ive been reading lately and i enjoy reading about the characters. i bought catching fire yesterday morning and stayed up till four am reading it, i could not put it down. I was very anxious to see how the Quell was going to end and for me it was pretty surprising the way it ended. I am hoping to get the third book this weekend, has anyone finished it yet? what do you think about how the series ends? does it leave you wanting more?


----------



## user79 (Oct 21, 2010)

I finished all 3 books within a week or so. They were engrossing! I liked how the series ended tbh, it wasn't all happy-perfect. I thought the final book wasn't as good as the first 2, I think the author could have done more with it.


----------



## sinergy (Oct 22, 2010)

I agree with you, i have finished all three already also..i feel the ending of the series was very anti climactic and also left me wanting more. i was waiting for some huge ending/revelation after all the deaths and how it was building up.. i dont feel like i got a real reason why peeta went back when he did. and where was her final interraction with gale that she decided he wasnt the one for her?  i dont know i think i was confused after the middle part of the last book. but over all its a good series, i hope if it does get made into a movie, that it stays true to the darkness and somewhat desperation of the characters.. and i honestly dont know how this could be made for kids, seeing as how staying true to the story would be a little more gory than the norm.


----------

